# un gap à franchir



## econo

J'ai entendu le mot "gap" utilisé dans le sens d'un écart sur une émission de France Culture.  C'est dans le contexte de l'éducation des enfants issus de l'immigration.  Je crois entendre parfaitement le mot qui est utilisé dans exactement la même façon en anglais mais c'est la première fois que je l'entends en français et je ne le trouve pas dans les dictionnaires français.

Est-ce que c'est un terme qu'on emploie couramment dans le français actuel?

Merci d'avance

econo


----------



## Logospreference-1

C'est _un cap à franchir._


----------



## econo

Merci pour la réponse mais j'ai écouté la phrase plusieurs fois et il me semble qu'elle a bien dit gap et non cap.  Elle a même précisé qu'elle parlait d'une distance entre les élèves.


----------



## Eagle777

Au Québec, le mot *gap *est entendu régulièrement..


----------



## Logospreference-1

Selon mon Robert & Collins, _gap_ en anglais signifie en sens _b_ _vide_, et de là, en éducation, _lacune, manque_. Mais en français une lacune ne se franchit pas, elle se comble. S'agît-il de la surmonter ou de trouver le moyen de "faire avec" pour avancer quand même?

Éventuellement, posez la question aux animateurs de l'émission sur le site de France Culture, car il pourrait encore s'agir d'une abréviation couramment utilisée dans certaines disciplines.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour,

Gap est parfois utilisé en France (je pense que le mot vient de l'informatique et s'est diffusé ensuite).

Quant à "gap à franchir", peut-être s'agit-il justement d'une volonté de rapprocher ce fossé à franchir, du cap à franchir.


----------



## itka

Je le comprends exactement comme toi ! (salut Punky !)
Il y a longtemps qu'on emploie ce mot en France, même si ce n'est pas très fréquent. Je me souviens d'avoir cherché son sens lorsqu'on parlait du "gap nucléaire" entre divers pays, dans les années 60.


----------



## Chimel

Oui, c'est un anglicisme qui s'entend parfois, mais qui reste assez "technique": il n'est pas vraiment entré dans le langage courant, selon moi(mon critère personnel: ma maman ne le comprendrait pas ).

Il signifie un écart (cf. la distance dont parle Econo au message #3), un fossé... Mais je suis d'accord avec Logos pour dire que "franchir un gap" est vraiment bizarre. Peut-être bien que la personne a voulu employer un mot anglais dont elle ne connaissait pas vraiment le sens...


----------



## econo

Je dirais plutôt que la personne a pris le terme directement de l'anglais puisqu'on l'utilise
dans exactement le même contexte-le fossé entre le niveau éducatif de certains groupes dont on parle beaucoup aux EU.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Je comprendrais mieux _un gap à surpasser,_ mais pour des francophones intervient sans doute inévitablement_ le cap que l'on franchit_. J'ai fait fausse route avec _la lacune_ au sens éducatif, mais cela n'aura pas été inutile puisque il y a peut-être un parallèle entre_ cap_ et_ gap_ d'une part et entre_ lacune_ et_ lagune_ d'autre part. Héritage du gamma grec qui aurait été reçu au final différemment en anglais et en français?

Je n'avais pas assez écouté toutes les indications données par Econo, mais vraiment je n'avais jamais entendu ce_ gap _chez des francophones.


----------



## Chimel

econo said:


> Je dirais plutôt que la personne a pris le terme directement de l'anglais puisqu'on l'utilise
> dans exactement le même contexte-le fossé entre le niveau éducatif de certains groupes dont on parle beaucoup aux EU.


Oui, mais le fait qu'elle l'utilise avec le verbe "franchir" semble indiquer qu'elle ne perçoit pas vraiment le sens du mot.

En anglais non plus, on n'utiliserait pas "gap" avec l'équivalent du verbe "franchir".


----------



## Nicomon

Eagle777 said:


> Au Québec, le mot *gap *est entendu régulièrement..


 Oui, dans le sens « d'écart » surtout (enfin, il me semble) mais je ne me souviens pas l'avoir entendu avec « franchir », par contre. 





> *Anglicisme —* Utiliser plutôt *écart*, *fossé*, *décalage, retard, déficit ou intervalle *


 Cela dit, j'ai compris comme Punky et itka (salut) un mélange entre_ cap et_ _fossé à franchir. _

_Franchi_r, dans ce sens figuré bien sûr :





> [Figuré] Surmonter (une situation difficile).


----------



## Calina18

C'est un mot qu'il ne me viendrait jamais à l'idée d'utiliser en français, sauf peut-être dans un contexte très technique, et encore.


----------



## lunar

Bonjour,
Je découvre ce fil un peu tard...
Le mot _gap_ qui en effet vient de l'anglais est trouvable dans les dictionnaires français depuis 1948 selon le Dictionnaire historique Robert (papier) ou depuis 1960, selon le Lexis (papier également, le mien date de 1977).
Le sens a déjà été commenté.


----------



## Locape

C'est très étonnant ! Je ne connaissais pas ce mot utilisé en français pour dire 'écart' ou 'fossé', et dans mes dictionnaires je ne trouve que le nom de la ville de Gap. 1948 me parait incroyablement ancien pour des anglicismes !


----------



## Bezoard

lunar said:


> Le mot _gap_ qui en effet vient de l'anglais est trouvable dans les dictionnaires français depuis 1948 selon le Dictionnaire historique Robert (papier)


Hum ! Non, le mot _gap_ ne se trouve pas dans les dictionnaires français depuis 1948. En revanche, on date sa première attestation en français de 1948, un article de la revue _Réalités_ de février 1948 à propos de l'inflation, selon le _Dictionnaire des Anglicismes_ de Höfler, chez Larousse, qui donne la citation. Le _Dictionnaire des Anglicismes _de Josette Rey-Debove_, _chez Robert, le datait plus tardivement : « Le mot nous est venu par l'américain vers 1959 (Étiemble, _Parlez-vous franglais ?_, p.235) dans les expressions _missile gap_ "retard des Américains dans la fabrication des fusées" et _dollar gap_ (1952) "déséquilibre entre les entrées et les sorties de dollars". C'est un terme de journaliste qui n'a pas pénétré dans la langue courante. »
Le mot a mis du temps à pénétrer dans les dictionnaires. Il n'est pas dans la première édition du TLFi mais il a été intégré dans le supplément :
TLFsup
Il a été introduit dans le _Petit Larousse_ au moins à partir de 1989.
C'est un mot qu'on peut le plus souvent remplacer par "écart".


----------



## lunar

Je me suis mal exprimée. Je voulais dire que ce dictionnaire (Rey, Alain et al _Dictionnaire Historique de la Langue Française_, Dictionnaires Le Robert, Paris 1992) mentionnait ce mot comme un emprunt de l'anglais depuis 1948. Idem pour le Lexis, mais celui-ci donne l'année 1960.
J'ai voulu faire vite et télégraphique! le résultat n'était pas clair! Sorry!


----------

